# Can't stand hay smell



## queenadreena (May 7, 2006)

This probably sounds pretty odd, butIreally _hate _the smell of the hay that my bunnies use for feedand bedding. It's 'meadow hay'. Is there any type thats less smelly, orany way to make it _not _smell so bad? :?I've beenkeeping them in the hallway, and when I go down in the morning itstinks of . . hay. Not pleasant.


----------



## redestarrosa (May 7, 2006)

hay smells great, specially the alfalfa, but idon't buy that one much, just the timothy hay, both of my buns likethat the best, atho i might buy alfalfa cubes as a treat in the future 

evenstar 

ps, you could put some hay in a cardboard box, it might help or in arubber maid box, just make sure to put a few holes in it to keep itfrom molding


----------



## queenadreena (May 7, 2006)

I've fed them a little alfalfa hay, but youcan't use that as bedding aswell can you? I've only had thebunnies for two days, I'm hoping I'll get used to the smell of thestuff.


----------



## bunnydude (May 7, 2006)

I'm sure you'll get used to it. I _hated_the smell of hay the first few weeks, but now I look forward to openinga fresh bag of hay. The smell really grows on you. Also, I have foundthat oxbow brand hay (http://www.oxbowhay.com) smells muchbetter than other pet store brands.


----------



## Jenni (May 7, 2006)

I didn't like it either. Now I don't notice it at all.


----------



## daisy052104 (May 15, 2006)

Oxbow is the only brand of Hay I'll buy forHolly. I love they way the Timothy hay smells. One day I bought a bagof timothy hay before i went to work and left the hay in my car. It wasa sunny day and the inside of my car got a little warm. I loved thearoma it put off in my car.


----------



## cheryl (May 15, 2006)

ohhh i just love the smell of hay,after i buy abale of hay and put it in the boot of my car i will drive home with thearoma of oaten hay mmmmmmmmmmmm,i say to the kids,doesn't that smelljust divine,ummmmm they are both allergic to hay so they hate it andthey just say "mum you are a nerd lol"but i really do love thesmell



cheryl


----------



## BunnyLover (May 16, 2006)

At first I hated the smell. I think it takes awhile to get used to it. Now I love it even though I think I'm slightlyallergic to it. Sometimes I can't get it out of the car right after webuy it so it smells up that car, but fortunately my mom loves the smellso she is about as thrilled as me to get into a car that smells likehay.

Lissa


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 16, 2006)

Good marsh hay has a lovely clean sweet smell.Different types have different odors, so you may try several before youdecide which you can best tolerate.

Rose


----------



## maherwoman (May 16, 2006)

I have to confess that I love the smell ofTimothy hay as well. I recently found a fresher brand of hayfor my buns, and opening that bag is such a treat for me.Makes me think I'm out in a grassy meadow, free as a bird...lol!!

Maybe if you try Timothy hay, you'll like the smell better?


----------

